# Portare sfiga (varianti regionali)



## nestore

Amici forumcoli! 

  Sfiziosa curiosità tra le trame di questa fresca domenica parigina: mi piacerebbe conoscere ogni variante regionale del nostro nazionale  *portare sfiga /portare jella 
*
(fatta una piccola ricerca, non ho trovato thread simili. Se ne esistono, vogliate scusarmi...).

  Comincio io, con l’equivalente palermitano: portare attasso.
  Passo il testimone al primo che saprà coglierlo, abilmente e gentilmente.
  Grazie!


  Nestore


----------



## Delian2

Leccese: 
"portare spurchia"  

Marco aka Delian


----------



## effeundici

Portare merda.

Usatissimo in area toscana centrale.


----------



## stella_maris_74

"Menare la schimmònica" - italianizzato dal dialetto barese


----------



## Ganemm

In Sicilia, nella parte occidentale, si dice: 
- Puittàri chiummo (se q*ualcu*no o q*ualco*sa porta sfortuna suo malgrado)
- Ittàri (o ghittari) chiummo (se q*ualcu*no o q*ualco*sa porta sfortuna intenzionalmente)

ciaooo


----------



## nestore

Grazie intanto per ogni vostro prezioso contributo.
Me n'è venuta in mente un'altra, utilizzata anche questa dalle parti di Palermo.
Puittàri picchiu (Portare picchio) non intenzionale
Iccari picchiu (Buttare picchio)  intenzionale  (seguo la distinzione di Ganemm)


Nestore


----------



## Angel.Aura

Qui si usa anche _portare scalogna_, oltre ai sempreverdi _essere/fare l'uccello del malaugurio, gufare_.


----------



## Pacalito

Nel dialetto reggino (Reggio Calabria) si usano queste forme come dalle parti di Palermo:

"Iettàri pìcciu" (intenzionale)= gettare, buttare (addosso a qualcuno) sfiga
"portàri pìcciu" (non intenzionale)= portare sfiga.

Oppure:

"Docchiàri" = portare malocchio su qualcuno.


----------



## Juri

A Trieste "sfiga"e' pegola, anzi: *pegola nera.* (Significa pece)


----------



## coeurdenids

Italo-americano (dialetto irreperibile):

Fa'malucch! (fonetico)


----------



## effeundici

coeurdenids said:


> Italo-americano (dialetto irreperibile):
> 
> Fa'malucch! (fonetico)


 
Ah, dovrebbe essere : *fa malocchio (---)*


----------



## coeurdenids

Esatto! Ce ne sono tant'altre "sparolaccie".


----------



## nestore

*Sparolacce* è bellissimo!


----------



## _Jack Di Cuori_

Nei dintorni di Roma si dice 'portare zella' °-°


----------



## coeurdenids

Cos'e 'zella?


----------



## Angel.Aura

coeurdenids said:


> Cos'e 'zella?


Ciao coeurdenids,
In questa discussione stiamo parlando di "portare sfiga".
Quindi, sfiga -> iella -> sfortuna -> zella -> scalogna -> etc.


----------



## antheurica

Qui (io sono di Parma) si usa anche il verbo _gufare_ 
Quindi:
_Non gufare! _<--> Non portare sfiga!
Non so se sia diffuso anche in altre parti d'Italia, però.


----------



## Pacalito

antheurica said:


> Qui (io sono di Parma) si usa anche il verbo _gufare_
> Quindi:
> _Non gufare! _<--> Non portare sfiga!
> Non so se sia diffuso anche in altre parti d'Italia, però.




Si, si usa anche in Calabria, ma mi sembra più italiano che regionale.


----------



## Lixia

Pacalito said:


> Nel dialetto reggino (Reggio Calabria) si usano queste forme come dalle parti di Palermo:
> 
> "Iettàri pìcciu" (intenzionale)= gettare, buttare (addosso a qualcuno) sfiga
> "portàri pìcciu" (non intenzionale)= portare sfiga.
> 
> Oppure:
> 
> "Docchiàri" = portare malocchio su qualcuno.




c'è anche 

"Picciari"= es. mi picciasti
"Piguliari"= mi piguliasti
"Piuliari"= mi piuliasti


----------



## SOADandLeftWing

-veneto-
portare a ma(l)ora
portare nèra

-altri-
iattura

in napoletano ce ne sono altri di interessanti, ma ora non me li ricordo!


----------

